# Drivers License required for enrollment?



## Shadowmare97 (18 Jan 2012)

Hey all! First post on the forum even though I've been snooping around for quite a while as a guest.
I was wondering if there is a requirement to have a full drivers license in order to be accepted into the Regular force? I'm currently applying as a Combat Engineer and recieved my CFAT date, but as of this second I only have my G1 license.

If it is a requirement, are there any chances to get it while in the forces? Or will I have to resort to civilian means?
Thanks!


----------



## Veiledal (18 Jan 2012)

No it is not a requirement, I'm sure someone else can explain how the 404s (military drivers license) works.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jan 2012)

Shadowmare97 said:
			
		

> Hey all! First post on the forum even though I've been snooping around for quite a while as a guest.
> I was wondering if there is a requirement to have a full drivers license in order to be accepted into the Regular force? I'm currently applying as a Combat Engineer and recieved my CFAT date, but as of this second I only have my G1 license.
> 
> If it is a requirement, are there any chances to get it while in the forces? Or will I have to resort to civilian means?
> Thanks!



If it is a requirement to be accepted into the Reg Frce, don't you think the recruiters/recruiting website would indicate that??

A civie drivers license can only be issued by the province you reside in and the rules of that province;  the military will train you to driver military vehicles and give you the permit for the veh's you are qualified for, but one doesn't give you the other automatically.

I never understand why you folks don't just ask these question when you are talking to recruiters at the CFRC....but thats just me.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jan 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I never understand why you folks don't just ask these question when you are talking to recruiters at the CFRC....but thats just me.



My guess is the fear of maybe reminding them (CFRC) of something they overlooked in the recruiting process that might get the applicant "denied"?  It's much easier (safer) to ask in an anonymous forum.  Wouldn't want to annoy the person that might make or break an application.


----------



## opp550 (19 Jan 2012)

From the forces website



> On completion of SQ, Combat Engineers go to the Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics at CFB Borden, Ontario for two weeks of driver training.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jan 2012)

opp550 said:
			
		

> From the forces website



Yes, but to drive a "standard military pattern" vehicle in the CF you do not need to have a civvie licence.


----------



## X Royal (19 Jan 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If it is a requirement to be accepted into the Reg Frce, don't you think the recruiters/recruiting website would indicate that??
> 
> I never understand why you folks don't just ask these question when you are talking to recruiters at the CFRC....but thats just me.



OK I'll ask.
Who p*ssed in your cornflakes this morning?
On his/her first post they ask a question they don't know the answer to and instead of educating them on the answer or how to search out the answer on this forum you jump all over them. :
If something is truly out of line I'm sure a moderator will quickly straighten it out.

Welcome to the site Lil r.
Sometimes it will be easier to try the search feature on this board first. If you still don't find your answer then ask away.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jan 2012)

No one, I didn't have cornflakes for breakfast. 

Maybe you don't see or notice the constant questions on here where people are asking "the recruiter said this or that, is that true?".   Or questioning the info on the website, not searching for stuff that been posted ump-teen times, etc.  The last time I checked, the Recruiting website listes all the requirements for enrolment in general, and each trade fact sheet lists more specifc MOC info.  Why do so many people question that?  CFRCs aren't going to enrol people they shouldn't, so applicants need to stop coming here and second-guessing the stuff CFRC are telling them.  Are these applicants coming here, and then going back to their CFRC stating "MoonDog98 on Army.ca told me  :blah:"??

You  read into the "tone" of my post.  That was far from any kind of a 'jacking'.  It was a simple comment/observation.   :

Maybe you should read the part of my post to the OP that you cut out when you quoted me.


----------



## Shadowmare97 (19 Jan 2012)

Well the honest truth is, I simply forgot to bring it up when I was last at the recruiting office. And figured it wasn't worth going back for that one simple question when I could ask on a forum of people who have mostly gone through this already.
Figured I would ask what I thought was a fair question, with my first post. It was a spur of the moment thing and I didn't see anything regarding a civilian drivers license one way or the other on the recruiting site.

Just wanted to be sure, but thanks for answering


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jan 2012)

Good luck on the CFAT.  CFRC staff know what they are doing and won't enrol you if you don't make the cut/meet the pre-reqs.


----------



## Shadowmare97 (19 Jan 2012)

Thanks!
I'm a bit nervous but I guess that's to be expected. Overall I have a good feeling about it.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jan 2012)

opp550 said:
			
		

> From the forces website
> 
> 
> 
> > On completion of SQ, Combat Engineers go to the Canadian Forces School of Administration and Logistics at CFB Borden, Ontario for two weeks of driver training.



Most if not all come here to Gagetown, get put on Holding Troop, and then do driver course as needed with 3 ASG


----------



## Wouldberecruit (26 Jan 2015)

YES, as of my interview today Jan 26 2015, I will not be processed until I can show proof of a valid civilian driver's license.


----------



## Pwegman (26 Jan 2015)

Wouldberecruit said:
			
		

> YES, as of my interview today Jan 26 2015, I will not be processed until I can show proof of a valid civilian driver's license.



For wich trade ? Because some of them ask for one ,like 
medical tech .
Straight from the CAF website : 

Required Education

The minimum required education to apply for this position is the completion of the provincial requirements for Grade 12 or Secondaire V in Quebec with  Grade 12 Biology, Grade 12 Chemistry or Physics, and Grade 11 Math.

This position requires a valid driver’s license.


----------



## DAA (27 Jan 2015)

Shadowmare97 said:
			
		

> Hey all! First post on the forum even though I've been snooping around for quite a while as a guest.
> I was wondering if there is a requirement to have a full drivers license in order to be accepted into the Regular force? I'm currently applying as a Combat Engineer and recieved my CFAT date, but as of this second I only have my G1 license.
> 
> If it is a requirement, are there any chances to get it while in the forces? Or will I have to resort to civilian means?
> Thanks!



The requirement to have a "valid provincial drivers license" varies by occupation.  For Combat Engineer, there is NO requirement to have a provincial drivers license, however, having a valid unrestricted one is considered to be an "asset".


----------



## Mikejc99 (29 May 2016)

To a recruiter,

Over the past few months I've been working on getting in shape and am almost ready to apply to my local Reserve in Saskatoon, the HMCS Unicorn. My end goal is to join the Regular Forces so I can have a career in the CAF.

Q: Is it frowned upon to join the reserve for a short period of time only to transfer/move out to full-time?

When and if I am accepted into a reserve unit, would I still need to go to a regular forces branch to be re-evaluated before I am eligible for basic training?

Also do you need a valid drivers licence to enlist? I currently don't have one, but my only photo ID is an expired learners licence and my Grade 12 Student ID. I also have my old Health Card from when I lived in Ontario (which also contains a photo) would any of those work as the required photo ID needed to apply?

Thanks.


----------



## DAA (15 Jun 2016)

Mikejc99 said:
			
		

> Over the past few months I've been working on getting in shape and am almost ready to apply to my local Reserve in Saskatoon, the HMCS Unicorn. My end goal is to join the Regular Forces so I can have a career in the CAF.
> Q: Is it frowned upon to join the reserve for a short period of time only to transfer/move out to full-time?
> When and if I am accepted into a reserve unit, would I still need to go to a regular forces branch to be re-evaluated before I am eligible for basic training?
> Also do you need a valid drivers licence to enlist? I currently don't have one, but my only photo ID is an expired learners licence and my Grade 12 Student ID. I also have my old Health Card from when I lived in Ontario (which also contains a photo) would any of those work as the required photo ID needed to apply?
> Thanks.



If your "end goal" is to join the Regular Force, you'd probably be better off just trying to join the Regular Force.

If you choose to join the Reserves, are successful and then subsequently wish to join the Regular Force, the opportunites to do so are far less available and the processing time can be much longer.

Some occupations in the CF but not all, do require a full/unrestricted Provincial Drivers Licence, so I'd encourage you to try and obtain one in the near future just to be on the safe side.

Try and obtain some form of Photo ID issued by a Provincial or Federal Department.   The use of the OHIP Card is strictly forbidden due to Privacy issues.


----------

